

Judge blasts colleagues for defying Supreme Court, allowing financial patent - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/07/judge-blasts-colleagues-for-defying-scotus-allowing-financial-patent/

======
drucken
Why is it taking the US so long to figure out that patents on business
methods, abstractions and software are a disaster waiting to happen? Even
parts of their own justice system are starting to understand the consequences.

Is it that hard to understand from first principles, like much of the rest of
the world has, instead of waiting until the full irreversible burden is felt
in legal, industrial and public bodies? Or is the GDP service churn over
nothing actually innovative worth the deferrment of so much pain into the
future?

Talking about kicking the can down the road...

------
thoughtsimple
Patent troll script:

    
    
      1) Find an excepted business process that has been used for literally centuries.
      2) Create a patent but include the words, "on a computer" or "on a computer network".
      3) Profit.
    

What a stupid system.

------
jandrewrogers
Yet another business method patent and the expected "wtf!?".

------
mtgx
The patent does sound very bad indeed, but I think politicians will get a lot
more worked up over a patent that can affect the US financial industry, than
one that affects the tech industry.

------
taligent
Well this is a very odd story.

For those that don't know NAB who owns half of this alleged patent troll is
one of Australia's "big 4" banks and pulls in over $5B a year. It is hardly in
need of cash.

Why on earth it is messing about in the US is beyond me.

~~~
alan_cx
"Why on earth it is messing about in the US is beyond me."

Some ironic scope there. There are a fair few people who might wonder why the
US is messing about, well, everywhere. :)

